# Baker21's 'Man / Detailing Centre'.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I did post up a long time ago my set up I had in the previous house but thought as I had taken some pics over the weekend of a detail on my own motor and then some pics of the 'Man Centre', I may as well stick them up in here.............:wave:

Granted I don't have a fancy large garage like most and I have just tried to make it simple and effective like my detailing really, it works for me and I would love a larger space with all the proper lighting and sealed floors but for me attending to my own motor and Jule's this works out well.........:thumb:

I have shifted on a fair few products of late as I am trying to stream line product's specific for each task, thanks to Chris_vRS for his 'constructive critisim' on that and also to Kev @ Planet Polish, with a shout out to Rob as well for some trial bits........:thumb:

So here we go and here it is:



















My latest addition, really helpful this:














































If you want to see some more of the surrounding area outside of the garage then feel free to check out my latest 'Selfish Detail':

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192822

As always good or bad comments are welcome...............


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice, wish i had a garage! my shed will have to do though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

andy-mcq said:


> nice, wish i had a garage! my shed will have to do though


I've never had a shed but all this started out with it's home in a cupboard in the house............:lol:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

andy-mcq said:


> nice, wish i had a garage! my shed will have to do though


Ditto, nice garage! I'm very jealous. :thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

thats look a really good space  love the organisation, trying to get my garage that way, if you ever get rid of that sofa let me have first dibs please


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> I've never had a shed but all this started out with it's home in a cupboard in the house............:lol:


lol, i think most of us started with a small cupboard are the like
mine was a megs detailing bag, that bag is now a 6x7ft shed! and im already outgrowing that!!!
does have my mountainbike and all that gear in to
then theres the 6x4 wooden shed for the garden stuff:thumb:
shall i include the waxes in the fridge :driver:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice collection, all nicely organised, nice one:thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good, just need the walls/floor painting now


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks superb that bud 

Summat's wrong somewhere though, you've got more DW logo'd stuff than me - that's never right :lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one si and good chance to use the new camera.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks real good bud ;0)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

XTR said:


> Looks good, just need the walls/floor painting now


Would love to mate but a little pointless, the floor is cracked due to next door digging into the side of the drive and as I can't get a car in there then it's just a large cupboard really..............



Viper said:


> Looks superb that bud
> 
> Summat's wrong somewhere though, you've got more DW logo'd stuff than me - that's never right :lol:


I doubt that very much, surely you have one of everything that's ever been done...............:lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Makes me want a garage even more lol... Too bad it's a pain to have something different than an apartment with no private garage in Paris :s

anyway, good organisation here, and the checklist is very helpful


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice little emporium, I bet most of that will end up in mine when built ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qstix said:


> Nice little emporium, I bet most of that will end up in mine when built ..


Maybe.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

looking good mate,id be lost without my fully enclosed carport/valet bay,rain sleet or snow all round valeting :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats a nice little Man/Detailing space youve got, nice and simple...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> looking good mate,id be lost without my fully enclosed carport/valet bay,rain sleet or snow all round valeting :thumb:


One day that would be nice but in the short term this will do..........:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice place you have going there, plus the detailing checklist is a good idea. Not sure about the "loving my sheep" thing though! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Nice place you have going there, plus the detailing checklist is a good idea. Not sure about the "loving my sheep" thing though! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Maybe I should have scrubbed that note off before I took the picture.............


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

some good gear there


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from croatia, and in croatia people would laugh, because of the way its built.But you garage is very nice , and i am jealous  .
> In the summer, me and my dad are going to bulid a new house and garage, so if you are interested i can shot some pics, so you can see how it is made in croatia
> ...


Granted it's not the best garage in the world but then as I don't own it it's never going to be, it has it's purpose but I don't understand why they would laugh............


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

sorry dude i have missed the topic

your garageis very nice 

my post was on 47p2 garage , becaouse of the foundament and how it is made


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shogun said:


> sorry dude i have missed the topic
> 
> your garageis very nice
> 
> my post was on 47p2 garage , becaouse of the foundament and how it is made


So would you like to explain please?


----------

